# Cconsiderazioni di un n00bio

## looca

Sono un po' di giorni che tento, con scarsi esiti, di installare Gentoo.

Ho provato in vari modi, sia da dvd live Gentoo, che da cd live tipo SystemRescue, sia da altra distro Linux.

Preparo i dischi, monto le partizioni, copio i file d'installazione, entro nel chroot per installare il sistema base, cerco di configurare il Kernel (e qui m'incarto sempre)... Insomma, fatico seguendo la guida passo passo, anche perché poi, a volte, per andare avanti oltre alla guida ufficiale, devo ricorrere al forum o a guide amatoriali (e qui forse faccio confusione).

Solo una volta sono riuscito a "terminare l'installazione" ma poi ebbi problemi col boot e quindi, sbagliando, ho cancellato e sono ripartito.

Voi direte: ma perché ti ostini? Ci sono centinaia di distro linux, e tra queste anche alcune derivate di Gentoo (Funtoo, http://www.papuglinux.net/ http://www.ututo.org/cms/) più facili da installare. Di più: c'è Sabayon, la distro basata su Gentoo ideata da un italiano. E infatti, in prima partizione ho Sabayon 6 KDE, bella pronta e scattante.

Sì, ma non è la stessa cosa. Nel senso: non l'ho installata io: ho fatto clic, e ho preso quello che mi hanno dato. Molte cose poi non le userò mai (e non faccio un elenco)...

In pratica, con questo topic, io cerco solo di sapere solo due o tre cose:

-  quali sono i passaggi chiave da prestare massima attenzione durante l'installazione?

- una volta arrivato al punto 11 del manuale, Termine installazione, cosa c'è da fare per entrare in un ambiente grafico?

- se arrivo a un punto x del processo e poi mi stanco o altro e vorrei interrompere posso farlo e ritornare a quel punto e ripartire?

Grazie dell'attenzione.

 :Smile: Last edited by looca on Wed Sep 14, 2011 7:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

Io direi che prima cosa devi prendere confidenza con la configurazione del kernel, quindi terminata l'installazione dell'ambiente minimale, parliamo del resto  :Razz: 

----------

## k01

 *looca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -  quali sono i passaggi chiave da prestare massima attenzione durante l'installazione?
> 
> - una volta arrivato al punto 11 del manuale, Termine installazione, cosa c'è da fare per entrare in un ambiente grafico?
> ...

 

- al momento mi vengono in mente solo due casi gravi in cui un nuovo sistema non si avvia, un'errata configurazione del file /etc/fstab o la mancata inclusione nel kernel al supporto del proprio controller pata/sata, o per lo meno mi sembrano i motivi più comuni. ci possono essere altri problemi minori ma di solito non rendono il sistema inavviabile. ah beh ovviamente anche grub deve essere configurato correttamente, quindi ricapitolando: fstab, kernel e grub

- semplice, installare un ambiente grafico!

- si, ti basta rimontare la partizione e poi chroot

comunque come ti ha detto ago, per prima cosa cerca di avere un sistema minimale funzionante correttamente, poi pensi a installare tutto quello che vuoi, inutile preoccuparsi di xorg se il computer non si avvia neanche

----------

## canduc17

Per scegliere correttamente i driver delle tue periferiche, cioe' i moduli giusti da caricare nel kernel all'avvio della macchina ti consiglio questo sito.

Da live cd lancia un

```
lspci -n
```

 e copia/incolla l'output nel form del sito.

Questo ti dira' cosa devi abilitare nel kernel.

----------

## looca

Grazie a tutti,

siete stati molti gentili e incoraggianti. Nei prossimi giorni riproverò con calma e perseveranza. Vi farò sapere e, se il caso (e sicuramente sarà il "caso"   :Very Happy:  ) chiederò aiuto.

@ Canduc17

Grazie della segnalazione, forse questo passaggio sarà per me determinante. 

Un un'unica cosa ti chiedo.

Io ho attualmente già Sabayon installato.

Ho partizionato il disco così:

Due primarie: sda1 /boot ext/4 e sda/2 swap

Un'estesa divisa in quattro

Sabayon sda/5 "/" e sda/6 "/home"

infine ho lasciato sda/7 e 8 per Gentoo (tutto in ext/4)

Consiglio: secondo te è meglio procedere usando un cd live (tipo SystemRescue) ho posso anche installare usando il terminale della distro esistente?

----------

## ago

 *looca wrote:*   

> Consiglio: secondo te è meglio procedere usando un cd live (tipo SystemRescue) ho posso anche installare usando il terminale della distro esistente?

 

Fai prima da sabayon  :Wink: 

----------

## canduc17

 *looca wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Un un'unica cosa ti chiedo.
> 
> Io ho attualmente già Sabayon installato.
> ...

 

Che partizionamento strano...di sicuro una partizione primaria per lo swap e' sprecata...credo tu possa installare dal terminale della distro esistente, ma e' una cosa che non ho mai fatto, non mi pronuncio in merito. Di sicuro sul forum troverai qualche howto in proposito.

----------

## djinnZ

dalla distro esistente senza alcun dubbio.

Non mi pronuncio sul partizionamento e rimando al solito thread, se cerci nel forum documentazione ci sono un paio di tip assai interessanti come questo od il nuovo make localmodconfig / localyesconfig (utile dalle live)

Fondamentalmente metti lo stage3 sul disco, editi già fstab ed usi temporaneamente un link /etc/mtab -> /proc/mounts (lo potresti anche lasciare ma è solo in chroot che riveste una qualche utilità) fai il sync, scegli le use di base con eselect profile, configuri make.conf e lanci emerge -e @system/@world (la giuda dice di lanciare il primo emerge senza il -e e questo ti lascia molti pacchetti di base compilati con l'ottimizzazione generica).

per il kernel ti consiglio di usare genkernel con l'opzione --menuconfig per rifinire la configurazione hardware piuttosto che partire da zero.

----------

